
Lesson from OMGPOP shut-down: Don’t get acquired by Zynga? - joysoflife
http://gingerbunnyme.wordpress.com/2013/06/05/lesson-from-omgpop-shut-down-dont-get-acquired-by-zynga/
======
throwaway420
While I think most people here agree that Zynga is a shitty and creatively
bankrupt company for these and other reasons, OMGPOP actually got an amazing
deal.

$180 million is more than 99.9999% of startups ever make. That's a good thing.

Hopefully the founders of OMGPOP got rewarded nicely and have the opportunity
to work on whatever they want now.

------
lnanek2
They probably have a lot more money to do OMGPOP2 now. Like how Google bought
Dodgeball just to have the founder leave and create Foursquare.

